# Big Jim Buffalo



## EJC (Oct 12, 2016)

Evening, haven't hunted at all this year or posted here in a while due to life getting in the way. I'm sure some of you know the feeling. With the weather cooling off I'm starting to get the hunting itch again. Long story short I've always enjoyed bowhunting, 3 or 4 years ago I found myself wanting to simplify things. Naturally I found my way into traditional archery. Started out with a newer model Bear Grizzly recurve (which I love), actually killed a coyote with it a couple years ago. Since my traditional journey started I've always lusted after a Big Jim Buffalo longbow. While I've been out of the game for awhile I still keep my eyes peeled and found a heck of a deal over on AT. 58" & 50lb. at 28", needless to say I couldn't pass it up, should fit my 26 1/2" draw well. Couple quick questions for the buffalo owners on  the forum. 

1) brace height- I've heard anywhere from 7 1/2 to 7 3/4. What do you find works best for you?

2) string material- Is the buffalo fastflight compatible? 

3) knock height- I'm a three under guy, any advice on a good starting point for knock height?

4) My Grizzly is 55lb @ 28" and I'm shooting gold tip trads in 3555. Can I tune those same arrows for the Buffalo at 50lb @ 28"?

Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 13, 2016)

You will love that buffalo. I've enjoyed the ones that I have. Brace height- play with it until you get the bow shooting like you want. Nock- same thing. Fast flight- yes. And 3555s will be fine as long as you can tune them to fly well. I used them full length when I shot carbon. I'd start with at least 225gr on the front. Good luck.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 13, 2016)

Sawtooth is right. I have a 53# Buffalo Bow. I draw just over 28 on a good day. I shoot 3555's out of it and leave them full length. I have had good success with 175gr tips or some of Sawtooth's wood arrows with 150gr tips on them. I shoot three under also, my nock is set at 3/8" and the brace height is 7.5". That's what works for me at least. Congrats on the the bow, they are some sweet shooting bows.


----------



## EJC (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response guys, looking forward to getting the bow set up. Hopefully I find some time hunt with it soon! 

Again thanks,
Good luck!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a 49# Buffalo. Big boy missed the weight by a pound. My brace height is set at 7 1/4. I also shoot 3555 GT but have mine cut at 28 and 1/2. I draw 27 1/2. String is fast flight. Broadheads are from 160 to 200 and I shoot split.


----------



## EJC (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## EJC (Oct 14, 2016)

Look what came in the mail today!


----------



## EJC (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry guys can't get the pics to upload, but she's a beaut!


----------

